# Mopar's Lawn Journal 2019



## Mopar69 (Jun 12, 2019)

Purchased house in March 2019 and redid tree boarders


----------



## Mopar69 (Jun 12, 2019)

Had lots of help rotary mowing once spring hit.


----------



## Mopar69 (Jun 12, 2019)

When we moved to Lubbock, it rained a lot more than where we moved from. Thinking it was a lot wetter, we built a path to the storage barn. Currently...hasn't rained in over a month.


----------



## Mopar69 (Jun 12, 2019)

Created a natural edge around our TX Red Oaks, then used the dirt taken out to spot level. About half way thru, it became very obvious it was where the sprinkler system was.


----------



## Mopar69 (Jun 12, 2019)

Started reel mowing in early summer. Scalped down to 3/8" hoping to maintain around 3/4". Settled on 5/8".


----------



## Mopar69 (Jun 12, 2019)

There was about a week and half long process of scalping down. If I saw any green, I tried to mow lower. In this time, planted some crape myrtles and began a fertilizer program.


----------



## Mopar69 (Jun 12, 2019)

My apologies for doing a very brief but elongated time lapse. It wasn't something that was on the forefront of my mind after reading/researching to start my own lawn journal. Pics are horrible (too much sun & wrong time of day).


----------



## Mopar69 (Jun 12, 2019)

2019 YTD timeframe:
March: got relocated and purchased current home in Lubbock, TX. 
March: did a start of season scalp w/ rotary, plug aerated. 
April-May: continued rotary mowing & monthly fertilizer (big box store brands). 
June-July: Started reel mowing. Scalped. Planted various trees/plants...crape myrtles, Boston ivy, roses, caladiums, gladiolus and a Chinese Pistache. Discovered lawn forum. Also discovered SiteOne and ProChem (much more cost effective than said big box store brands). Experimented with spraying FAS and keeping a granular 4:1:2 fertilizer regimen. Haven't sprayed PGR as of yet, but I don't mind mowing every 2-3 days due to the kids helping. They're out there every time I am. It's great having helpers...makes the time fly and gets them out of the house!

I'll attempt to keep updated instead of back logging pics from months past.


----------



## Mopar69 (Jun 12, 2019)

Pics taken 1 month apart. Pre & post scalp. Put down first app of chelated iron last night after switching off FAS. Went heavy to see where to adjust. Guess I'll see in a couple days if it turns black.


----------



## Mopar69 (Jun 12, 2019)

The iron overload hasn't had any adverse effects...yet. It's getting thicker.


----------



## GrassGoddess (Aug 11, 2019)

Great transformation! It looks great!


----------



## Mopar69 (Jun 12, 2019)

Thank you very much.


----------



## MrMeaner (Feb 21, 2017)

Very nice...lawn looks awesom.!! Im here in Lubbock as well.


----------



## Dangerlawn (Sep 13, 2018)

I like how the tree border looks, nice work.

I'm about 2 hours away from lubbock..


----------



## Mopar69 (Jun 12, 2019)

Dangerlawn said:


> I like how the tree border looks, nice work.
> 
> I'm about 2 hours away from lubbock..


I'm originally from Canyon ...years ago. I loved the fescue yards there. Really thought I was getting transferred there, instead ended up 2 hrs south but still in Amarillo weekly. Love that area.


----------



## Mopar69 (Jun 12, 2019)

MrMeaner said:


> Very nice...lawn looks awesom.!! Im here in Lubbock as well.


Thank you. We love Lubbock. Full of nice people and golf courses you can play with a days notice of making a tee time!!!


----------



## Dangerlawn (Sep 13, 2018)

My only issue living in this area is that the nearest golf turf equipment dealer that can service a greens mowers is 6 hours away in Euless TX. None of my local golf courses in Amarillo or Canyon will work on my reel mower. Most of them tell me the machines they use to perform service are reserved only for course use only, and then some just don't return my calls. Do you happen to know of anyone in Lubbock?


----------



## Mopar69 (Jun 12, 2019)

Dangerlawn said:


> My only issue living in this area is that the nearest golf turf equipment dealer that can service a greens mowers is 6 hours away in Euless TX. None of my local golf courses in Amarillo or Canyon will work on my reel mower. Most of them tell me the machines they use to perform service are reserved only for course use only, and then some just don't return my calls. Do you happen to know of anyone in Lubbock?


Unfortunately, I do not. I have a gentleman who sharpens reels onsite, I'll ask if he does work on greens mowers. 
There are 2 reasons why I pursued the residential reels over the greens mowers (I mow w/ a cal trimmer): service and those pesky transport wheel studs. 
I'll get back with you on whether the guy will service GM's.


----------

